# Carbon/Kevlar Pelican Ambush Dagobah Green two-tone



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Man I dig them boats. 

Nice micro !


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Me too, thanks. It's almost finished! First one made of Carbon and Kevlar. I'm interested to see what it weighs.

Don't ask about the offset scupper, it's a mystery to me. I'll be taking that up with the builder on Monday. I really dig symmetry and that jacks with my head. Good thing I won't see it very often.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd like to know the weight. Actually, I think a kevlar version of the original boat (without the cap) would be nice!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I love those little skiffs! I love the color scheme!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

That thing is sweet, loved em since day 1. Keep us posted on weight...that's gonna bring it to another level


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Will do. 

Larry laid the cap with regular fiberglass. Only the hull is "Carblar"...

He said the regulars are weighing in around 125 lbs. I'm not expecting much difference, though.... least not any that will improve performance.

I picked the hull color, but Larry came up with the deck blend. I think it looks pretty sharp, however, it might be hot underfoot. Time will tell.

As to the "light" version, I've been informed that they will no longer make that version. For now, the insurance regulations require them to have a cap. So's dey stays afloat, nahumsayin'?

Anyway, I'll keep y'all posted on weight and top speed with a 2 stroke 5 horse. I'm looking to hit 15 kts. I hope my face stays on.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Noticed the pics had vanished. Here's the other post containing the photobucket location where they can be viewed. Solly cholly!
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1374177159/3#3


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

How is this thing working out for you? I love the idea of the Ambush, but I rarely see evidence of anyone actually using them. I mostly just see the "I got a new toy!" pics and then nothing. 

Nate


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

> How is this thing working out for you?  I love the idea of the Ambush, but I rarely see evidence of anyone actually using them.  I mostly just see the "I got a new toy!" pics and then nothing.
> 
> Nate


Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, Nate, it's a glorified something, but it's fun. I like it. I probably use it once a week or so for a quick trip in the creek. It poles like a dream and I have been guiding from an 18' HB Waterman since '01, so I like to pretend I know a little bit about poling.. 

I ride the slow fat swells with it, but it's not a good chop rider. Very wet and sloppy in the wind and waves.

I was supposed to help with sales, but I couldn't sell it.
They'd come look at it, take it for a little spin then bail.
Never heard from any of the prospects again.
And now it's a BT.
I think the reason Taryn sold it is because she is a mother of three with no time for crazies like us and our obsessions with things that float. Dealing with buyers can't be fun.
Too many variables and not enough patience.

I wish 'em luck. At least they didn't splash this one.


----------



## Rhardee3 (May 10, 2020)

Capn_Joe_Johnson said:


> Hey, y'all, I got some pics from the Boss Lady of my new skiffy. I'll be taking delivery on Monday. Just waiting on the motor mount...
> 
> If any of you are interested in one I will be selling them
> for the Boss Lady at Pelican.
> ...


Is it just me or am I the only one that can’t see the pictures


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Rhardee3 said:


> Is it just me or am I the only one that can’t see the pictures


Look at the date.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Scott said:


> Look at the date.


That skiffy is long gone anyway. Sorry... Still rocking the old HB Waterman though.


----------

